# Too small?



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup at 10 and a half months of age - in picture.
Now 11 months 12 days. Weighs 85lbs and is 27 inches height.

His father is 105 to 110lbs, mom is 88 lbs. Father is German born - Czech papers. 

Only reason I spent so much on him was to get a large dog, from your experience how big is he going to get?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would have paid less for a pup bred from both parents that are over-sized. Your pup is already on the high side of standard. Big is not better. It reduces agility, working ability, speed, and endurance. Doesn't mean you can't love him just as much though.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Assuming you don't overfeed, he'll get as big as he's supposed to get. Genetics is a tricky game.

In the grand scheme of things... do you really think you'll notice that big of a difference from 90 pounds to 105?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

to be honest this dog looks more like american bred lines -- and at 27 inches he is already over standard's ideal .
If you over feed him to push for greater size , you may just get an overweight dog -- many of the "big" dogs are just that , a dog who should be 85 but is 15 pounds over weight . That puts strain on the joints and the organs .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Too small? :thinking: Too small for what?


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

I dont over feed.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Big is not better. It reduces agility,


What do I do with agility? I want a big ball of fur to cuddle. Bigger the better. :hug:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

agility means his ability to get around easily. At 11 months your boy is already bigger than my 20 month old.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

At his age of 11 months hes probably the "size" he will be..they do start to "fill out a bit" after 2yrs old. He is most likely the height/length that he is going to stay at for his adult life. He may get slightly bigger but mainly by weight due to feeding style. Like others have said he is already above "normal standards" for the breed. Size doesn't matter, what matters is you love your dog and he loves you and gets great care! If you wanted a very large dog you should have gone with a larger breed type like a Great Dane, Irish Would hound, Newfie etc...those guys are "large/xlarge" balls of fur!!!!!! 
However your pup is handsome! Enjoy him!


----------



## vzkennels (Aug 12, 2012)

Big size = big health problems. I would be more concerned if my pup was to big.







[/IMG] my boy at 3yr and 75lbs but don't tell him he is to small he is kinda sensitive.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

What has size got to do with anything? Like was said above, oversized can lead to health issues. Wouldn't you rather have healthy then big?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You have a handsome boy, I think that he will get a little taller since he is just now around a year old. Be careful with his weight during this time so that he does not develop stress on his joints. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> What do I do with agility? I want a big ball of fur to cuddle. Bigger the better. :hug:


shouldve gotten a horse!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> What do I do with agility? I want a big ball of fur to cuddle. Bigger the better. :hug:


Maybe you should have gotten a Newfie instead?


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

I just said, I am wondering how big will he get, which some people answered. I like big dogs.
Realistically I think he will top out at 28" 100lbs, but I sincerely hope he get to around 29 inches atleast and weighs around 105lbs. :wub:

He is being fed a balanced diet, given meds and supplements, brushed once a day, Vet visit twice a month, ears cleaned every other day, nails clipped once a week, wet wiped once a day, has a super expensive all natural grooming cosmetics, massages, play time, belly rubs. His meals are actually prepared by hand twice a day and he likes being hand fed. Jeez, I am sure some people wished they had a life like his. ROFL. 

Newfies and mastiffs dont come close to a GSD, nothing comes close to a GSD. GSD may not be # 1 in anything, but is within top 3 of everything. The perfect dogs! It was a no-brainer for me. 

I am not new to dogs. Dont worry.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

rshkr said:


> shouldve gotten a horse!


My wife says that too. ROFL. But if a guy likes tall girls, doesnt mean he likes "Big" girls. Claudia Schiffer =/= Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's probably not going to get much if any taller, as one said he may fill out some more, but he looks pretty filled out to me as he is. You don't want a "fat" dog.

My female is on the large spectrum, 80lbs and 26-27 inches, she is what she is , and your boy will be what he will be


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

My boy is almost the same size and age of yours, 85lbs, 26 inches. and i think he's huge, considering that both his parents are within standards. he is not over weight by any means but you see older GSDs next to him and they look tiny. I love him to bits, but i fear he will go over standard which is something i did not want. don't have a recent picture, but this is a picture of him last April, both the dogs with him are 3 months older he's the one on the left btw.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Vet visit twice a month? What do you do there? Just donate money? An inch on a GSD is not 5 lbs of mass. An inch will add at least 10 lbs to your dog. No offense, but some of the stuff you mentioned is a bit overboard...why does your dog need supplements and meds? Why does he need to be wet-wiped? Why does he need so many grooming products? I wash my dog maybe once every 3-4 months. The reason you get a GSD is because they shouldn't be high maintenance. That coat doesn't need to be washed, it keeps itself clean.

The hand fed thing...I'll just leave it alone. It's nice you have 30 minutes to spend hand feeding your dog. He has trained you well.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

:hammer:

Also, the larger the dog the larger the quantity of poop.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Vet visit twice a month? What do you do there? Just donate money? An inch on a GSD is not 5 lbs of mass. An inch will add at least 10 lbs to your dog. No offense, but some of the stuff you mentioned is a bit overboard...why does your dog need supplements and meds? Why does he need to be wet-wiped? Why does he need so many grooming products? I wash my dog maybe once every 3-4 months. The reason you get a GSD is because they shouldn't be high maintenance. That coat doesn't need to be washed, it keeps itself clean.
> 
> The hand fed thing...I'll just leave it alone. It's nice you have 30 minutes to spend hand feeding your dog. He has trained you well.


You took the words right out of my mouth! Vet visits twice a month?? Your vet must absolutely love you, or perhaps your dog has health issues? If that's the case I hope he gets better, but if not then what on earth could you possibly need to take him to the vet for every other week?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why so many visits to the vet and the need for meds?
why so much attention to the ears. you can clean them out to excess and actually create a problem by destroying or disturbing the natural acid mantle . So much grooming , does the dog smell like walking potpourri -- probably dreams of running through a muddy puddle .


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually I am interested in the statement "liking the dog to smell clean" with the monthly baths and ear cleans etc. Mine honestly don't have a doggy smell and the only one I ever had that did was a dog with allergies AND a Springer Spaniel who had those droopy ears.

I have never cleaned Grim's ears and he is 9. The vet commented just last week on how good his breath was. Since he is a cadaver dog, he has been decontaminated a few times with Dawn Dishwashing Detergent, but normally I just hose them off with plain water if they get muddy. Now that I have the Metro Blower, I hardly ever brush


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> What do I do with agility?* I want a big ball of fur to cuddle. Bigger the better.* :hug:


Seems like we've heard this before... aranoid:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> I just said, I am wondering how big will he get, which some people answered. I like big dogs.
> Realistically I think he will top out at 28" 100lbs, but I sincerely hope he get to around 29 inches atleast and weighs around 105lbs. :wub:
> 
> He is being fed a balanced diet, given meds and supplements, brushed once a day, Vet visit twice a month, ears cleaned every other day, nails clipped once a week, wet wiped once a day, has a super expensive all natural grooming cosmetics, massages, play time, belly rubs. His meals are actually prepared by hand twice a day and he likes being hand fed. Jeez, I am sure some people wished they had a life like his. ROFL.
> ...


It must be nice to be independently wealthy...with all you do for your dog you must not have a life or job?? 



> I have never cleaned Grim's ears and he is 9.


Same here! Our GSD has no smell and gosh, we don't have avocado massages body salts and "natural grooming cosmetics" to assist. 
He's just that way naturally.


----------



## quality_sound (Aug 13, 2012)

Where do you measure height? Top of the shoulders?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

from the floor along side the front legs up to the shoulder blades..


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> It must be nice to be independently wealthy...with all you do for your dog you must not have a life or job??
> .


Or I could have a wife finishing her PhD and is a lecturer, staying at home for the summer finishing her thesis, with lots of free time? And I have family visiting, so help with making the food and the rubs?

Hmmm, bit out of line comment, dont you think? Why do you care if I pamper my dog?  rofl. :crazy:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Or I could have a wife finishing her PhD and is a lecturer, staying at home for the summer finishing her thesis, with lots of free time? And I have family visiting, so help with making the food and the rubs?
> 
> Hmmm, bit out of line comment, dont you think? Why do you care if I pamper my dog?  rofl. :crazy:


 
99.9% of the people on the board pamper their pets. I think it's the fact that you said you took the dog to the vet twice a month. It's a bit extreme unless your dog has issues.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok don't take this the wrong way, but you made a list of things that tried to prove how great of a dog owner you are because people kind of jumped on you for wanting a dog out of standard. If you look up some threads on the forum you will see that people on here generally don't like people that go out of their way to breed a larger GSD. They also don't really like the people that support those breeders. It comes down to a macho thing of, my dog is bigger than yours but if you truly understand GSDs you know that size doesn't matter at all.

I think you're a great dog owner, you clearly love your dog, but your reason for wanting a larger dog isn't really cool. I know why you wrote your list, but some of those things are just comical...they don't make you any better of a dog owner than most people on this thread. Like...my goal is to take my dog to the vet once every two years now, does that make me a bad dog owner? My dog eats from a bowl...does that make me a worse dog owner?

Sorry...I just found some of your items really funny, wanted to point it out as more of a laugh than an attack at your dog ownership. 

I have a skinny 25" 85 lbs boy. He is 2 and is probably done filling out. He's heavy because he's longer than what the standard calls for so he will naturally carry more weight. I like that it's due to that rather than height though, taller dogs have more issues.


----------



## quality_sound (Aug 13, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> from the floor along side the front legs up to the shoulder blades..


Got it. Time to measure Felix. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My male GSD is 28" at the withers and he weighs 85 pounds. I can't imagine how fat he'd look if he weighed 100 pounds.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Hmmm, bit out of line comment, dont you think? Why do you care if I pamper my dog?  rofl. :crazy:


Dogs don't need the things you listed. Dogs who live in mansions in Hollywood don't necessarily have it better than my pooches who are sacked out on the floor in front of a fan (102 out right now!)

We have a rescue and trust me...we don't look for that type owner. I'm happy with owners that treat their dogs as a member of the family and all that entails - good food, inside dog, yearly vet visits unless dog is sick...


> given meds


 What sort of meds do you give him daily? 

2x a month vet visits...all I can do is ask...why...? 
Do you just weigh him there or does the vet actually examine him? 

85lb. is what our last GSD weighed at 28" at the shoulder. He was not fat a day in his life.

Oh, our dogs' food is all prepared by hand too. We measure it and stick it in the bowl with our hands


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

YOU want a dog that is a big furry cuddle bug . 
Your DOG wants an active person to run with them, play active games that are rewarding and help forge a bond , to have his mind exercised -- . Now that would be pampering from the dogs perspective.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

To the Moderator,
What kind of comments are you allowing? Is this a joke? I was considering purchasing membership here. ROFL :crazy:.

Please delete this thread, its weird and unnecessary with a lot of jealousy and personal attacks. Completely out of line. I have not gleaned anything useful from this thread, and since hate threads dont serve any purpose, just delete the whole thing. I am deleting my posts.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Moderator,
I am unable to delete my posts. Please delete my posts from this thread.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Dogs don't need the things you listed. Dogs who live in mansions in Hollywood don't necessarily have it better than my pooches who are sacked out on the floor in front of a fan (102 out right now!)
> 
> We have a rescue and trust me...we don't look for that type owner.





msvette2u said:


> It must be nice to be independently wealthy...with all you do for your dog you must not have a life or job??
> 
> 
> Same here (never cleaned dogs ears)! Our GSD has no smell and gosh, we don't have avocado massages body salts and "natural grooming cosmetics" to assist.
> He's just that way naturally.


The above 2 comments are clearly personal attacks, offensive, pertaining to issues about the dog owner's life style and (Dare I say?) jealous (!!?), pointless finger pointing. 

Shame on the moderator for allowing such people to post with impunity. Not once, but twice!


----------

